

Quora Gets Threaded Comments, Comment Voting, Editing And Images - jaip
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/26/quora-gets-threaded-comments-comment-voting-editing-and-images/

======
overtnibble
Sounds like heading to another reddit and yahoo answers..

